# Slimming World Recipe Thread Only x



## MRSTJ

BREAKFAST​

Magic Porridge

Mullerlite Yoghurt
28g Porridge Oats

Just mix a mullerlight with 28g porridge oats in a bowl & leave in the fridge overnight.....and enjoy hot or cold, although cold is really nice..especially with a sliced banana.


Pancakes!!
syns depend on the filling

x3 Eggs
2-3 Teaspoons sweetener (depending on own taste)
3-4 Drops of vanilla essence
Seperate the white from the yolk and put into separate bowls, Whisk the egg white until fluffy and add the sweetener,
In the other bowl add the vanilla essence then fold the yolk into the egg white.
Heat a frying pan with frylight, add the mix and spread as you would a normal pancake (i made two out of this recipe) after a few mins flip over.
For mine i like the normal old fashoined way of lemon and sugar but i substitute it with canderel.
but you could add any fruit or yoghurt for instance to make it how you like it!
x




Lunch/TEA​


Pasta Sause Quiche Recipe
free/2.5 31


* 1 pkt of Batchelor's Pasta Sauce (free/23) or
1 pkt Crosse & Blackwell Pasta in 5 (2.5/8 syns)
3 or 4 eggs
250g natural low fat cottage cheese
Optional
herbs and spices
salt & pepper
chopped onions
Other ingredients could be used to substituted for the pasta sauce, such as sweetcorn, mushrooms, broccoli, tomatos or even chopped ham.
Directions
Make up a pasta sauce as directed with boiling water in a microwaveable bowl.
Cook as directed.
Preheat oven to 180 and place in oven.
Cook for 30 minutes until the top is golden brown
leave to cool before serving



Free Quiche
free on EE plan

x4 eggs,
500g tub of cottage cheese,
bacon
mushroom.
Onion
Sweetcorn or anything free you fancy.

Mix the eggs together, but just enough to mix them, don't beat them or anything. Add the cottage cheese to the egg. Fry light the mushrooms and bacon and onion (cut the bacon into bits)
then add to the mixture and pour into a flan/quiche dish.

Cook on 200 for 1/2 hour or until firm to the touch.


Vegetable Chow Mein (serves 2)
Free On Green & Extra Easy **freezer friendly**

Ingredients
2 garlic cloves
1 red chopped onion
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsp soy sause
227g/8oz Mushrooms chopped
3 carrots finely chopped
227g/8oz Broccoli chopped
113/4oz Mangetout Vhopped
Salt & ground black pepper
227g/8oz Bean sprouts
142g/5oz dried egg noodles
Directions
1. Place the garlic, onion and Worcestershire and soy sauces into a wok or large frying pan and cook for 5 minutes. Add the chopped vegetables, season to taste, cover and cook for 5 minutes until vegetables are tender
2. Stir in the bean sprouts and coov, uncovered for a further 2-3 minutes. Cook or soak the noodles as instructed on the packet. Drain and add to the vegetable mixture. Stir well before serving


chicken and veg soup
1 syn on green and EE 5 syn per 28g on Red

Ingredients.
Water,
x4 chicken stock cubes
Onions x2
Medium curry powder
x1 leek
frozen mixed vegetables
x2 tbsp Tomatoe Puree
x6 tbls Cous cous
x6 tbs Green lentils
X6 tbs Pearl barley
Fry light

Pop smoe fry light in a big saucepan, chop up your onions quite fine, then pop them in the saucepan and fry for a few mins, add a tablespoon of curry powder and fry them both for a few mins.
Add water (not sure how much but I have included a pic so you can see roughly how much.)
Add 4 chicken stock cubes. Leave to heat ont he boil.
Then add your cut up leeks, pearl barley, tomatoe puree, cous cous, mixed veg (not sure how much i put in i just chuck in however many i feel) and green lentils and again leave to boil and cook.
Leave for a good hour on simmer. At some point there will be a film of skin at the top just scrape that out and pop in the bin.

Voila! It makes LOADS of soup so i wouldnt count the puree but its 1 syn for the whole soup! Pearl Barley is free on green and ee but 5 syns for 28g on red.


chicken kiev
Serves: 4
Syns per serving:
2½ Syns on Original and Extra Easy

4 skinless and boneless chicken breasts
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
4 garlic cloves
A small handful each of flat-leaf parsley and tarragon leaves
57g/2oz quark
2 eggs
57g/2oz golden breadcrumbs
Fry Light

1. Preheat the oven to 200ºC/Gas 6. Using a small, sharp knife, slice into each chicken breast horizontally, taking care not to sever the flesh completely, to form a pocket. Season the cavity.
2. Make the garlic and herb filling: peel and crush the garlic, finely chop the herbs and mix with the quark. Spoon the mixture into each cavity and press together gently to seal.
3. Beat the eggs and brush half over the bottom side of the chicken breasts. Sprinkle lightly with half of the breadcrumbs. Turn over and repeat with the remaining egg and breadcrumbs.
4. Place the Kievs on a baking tray, spray with Fry Light and bake for 20-25 minutes, until golden and cooked through. Serve with 227g/8oz baked potato wedges with skin on (taken as a Healthy Extra) and salad.


mushy pea curry
totally syn free on green or EE

1 Tin Mushy Peas
1 Tin Chopped tomatoes
1 Fried Onion (in frylight)
Medium Curry Powder (as much as you want to taste) blend the mushy peas and the tomatoes together. Add a little sweetner to sweeten.
Cook all together. Keep stirring till it thickens.

use with quorn pieces or chicken and even some potatoes? depending on your day.


DONER SPICED MEATLOAF

Ingredients;
1 lb minced lean lamb
3 tsp dried mint
2 tsp cumin powder
1 tsp mint sauce OR 1 tbs chopped fresh mint
1 tsp garlic granules OR 1-2 cloves crushed garlic
1 tsp onion salt OR ½ a small onion minced
½ tsp sea salt
Generous grind of black pepper

Oven Temp: Moderately hot / 375F / 190 / Gas 5

Method;
Put everything in a food processor if you want it ground finely for a smoother texture or just mix it all very well by hand. If you dont have a processor get the butcher to mince the meat twice or just knead the meat mixture with your hands until the texture smoothes out.

Form into a rough loaf shape and place onto a rack stood in a baking pan. If the lamb is really lean you dont need to do this. Bake in the middle of the oven for about an hour. It is quite a dense loaf so it must cook all the way thorough. I sometimes cook it in a loaf tin or shape into burgers and grill them.


diet coke chicken
Free on red

Ingrediants - Chicken, Diet coke and chinese mixed spice or tin of chopped tomatoes.

Chop up the chicken and brown the bits in a frying pan with frylight. Add a can of diet coke and a heaped teaspoon of chinese mixed spice and keep stirring and flippin over so that the "sauce" goes really sticky looking. The diet coke will sort of evaporte and leave this sticky thing.
Just make sure you try and get the stickyness onto the chicken as much as poss and serve with sw chips and salad.


Salmon Kedgeree

Spray oil
1 onion sliced
2 tablespoons of mild curry sauce (i use curry powder if not got sauce)
275g long grain rice
300ml (1/2 pint( veg stock
x2 small cans red salmon drained with juices reserved
juice of one lemon
2 hard boiled eggs peeled and chopped (optional)

Cook the rice roughly. heat the oil in a non stick frying pan or wok. Add onion and steam fry for about 5 mins, add the curry paste and cook for about 30 secs.
Stir in the rice, stock and reserved salmon juice.
cover and simmer for 3 mins.
Stir in the salmon and lemon juice and heat through.
Scatter over the chopped egg and serve.


shepards pie (kind of)

Parsnips (chopped and softened)
Carrots (chopped and softened)
Peas
x1 can chopped tomatoes
Beef stock x3 with a little water i think i used 500ml
Lean mince meat.
Loads potatoes sprinkled with mixed herbs
Milk x4 dashes.

I steamed my meat to make sure as much fat had drained as possible.
Then went on to steam all the veg and potatoes.
Put in a dish and bung all the ingredients apart from the potatoes mixed herb and milk.
I left this to soak up the juices for an hour but i dunno if it would be the same if you just cooked it normally.
Whilst this was hapening i set the oven to 180 and mashed the mixed herbs and potatoe with milk to a smooth consistancy.

then I spread the potatoe nice and thick and bunged in the oven for 30 mins.



Hot tomato Chilli Lime sauce with Chicken
Syns per serving for two. 1.5 on origional (minus chips) and Free on green.

1 can of chopped tomatoes, two large chopped tomatoes, 1/2 fresh chilli deseed and finely chopped, 3 chopped spring onions, hand full of chipped parsley, 1/2 tsp cayenne, 1tsp salt, 1/4 tbs pepper and lime.
Combine all the ingredients expect the lemon and refridgerate for an hour to set the flavours. To serve:- Heat through in a saucepan and put in the juice of the lime.
Serve with chicken and free chips.


Lovely tomato pasta sauce
Spoiler
Ingredients:-
Onion x2
Garlic Cloves x3
Tinned Tomatoes
Fresh tomatoes
Mushrooms one tin chopped
2 red green or yellow peppers.
Sweetner
tobasco Sauce (x4 drops)
x5 drops worcestor sauce
Frylight
FOOD BLENDER!

Frylight the chopped onions, and garlic together. Whilst doing this heat the tinned tomatoes in a saucepan, once the onions are grown pour in and add to the heated pan. Then Cut up the peppers lengthways, and frylight these till brown ish and then add to the rest of the ingredients to the pan apart from the sweetner. Keep cooking for about 10 - 15 mins and add x2 tbp sweetner and keep cooking.
Let it cool down and then bumg in a blender.

Serve.

Serve with Pasta and cheese from your HEX's.



BBQ Chicken with smothered Cheese
2syns on Green or Red.

Ingredients:-
One Breast of Chicken
BBQ Seasoning
x2 tbs BBQ Sauce (2syns)
42g of low fat cheese. (HEXB or A)
To make:-
Sprinkle lots of BBQ seasoning over the Chicken and cook for half an hour.
Take out the oven, pour the BBQ sauce over the chicken and cover with all the cheese. Pop back in the oven for approx 5 mins or until cheese is melted and VOILA!!!
ITS LUSH and I used the Honeysmoked BBQ sauce from HP!
Serve with SW chips and Beans!!!



quorn sausage and Beans Bake
Free on Green and add 6 syns if not using the cheese as a Healthy extra.

675g Potatoes, peeled and Quartered.
6 quorn saisages
Fry light
2 Medium onions, chopped
2 cans of baked beans
1tsp chilli powder
168g reduced fat chedder cheese sliced
Salt and pepper

Preheat the oven to 200. Boil potatoes till tender.
Meanwhile, fry or grill the qorn sausages in fry light turning occasionally for 10-15 mins until cooked through.
Fry the onions in fry light until soft, cut the qorn sausages into litle slices and place in an oven proof dish.
Mix in the baked beans and chilli powder.
Top the mixture with Onions and then cover with the sliced cheese.
Drain the potatoes then mash and add seasoning (i added paprika).
Once mashed spread on top of the cheese layer and bake for 30 mins until golden on the top.


Chick pea and Aubergine bake
Free on green

Ingredients:-
x2 large aubergines
x2 large onions chopped
x3 garlic cloves crushed
x2 cans chopped tomatoes (the 400g ones)
x2 cans Chickpeas drained (the 400g ones)
Salt and pepper
x3 tbs of olive oil
and the GOD... Frylight

To make:-
Set your oven to pre heat at 250.

Cut the aubergine length ways and sprinkle with salt to sweat them out.
Leave for half an hour.
Whilst doing this, cut up your onions and garlic and fry for about 10 Min's until golden brown.
Once aubergines are ready, wash the sweat and salt off and then cut into cubes and also fry these until brown.

Bung everything together and sprinkle 3 tablespoons of olive oil over them, i haven't counted these syns as this does make a HUGE 4 people possible 6 serving but you can do if you want.

Put in the oven for 60 mins and then serve with rice yum yum yum!!!


DESERTS​
Old Jamaican
9 syns for the whole cake

6 scanbran
2 level tbsp of black treacle
1 levell tbsp golden syrup
2 beaten eggs
1tsp of ginger
Directions
Heat oven to 200 degrees C / gas mark 6
Break the scanbran up then soak in a small amount of boiling water and crush until soft with a fork. Grain of an excess water
Add all other ingredients and mix well
Prepare a tin by spraying well with frylight then pour the mixture in and spread out evenly
Cover the tin with tinfoil and bake in the oven for 30 minutes
Uncover and bake for a further 30 minutes or so
Turn onto a wire rack to cool



Choc and orange
11.5 syns for the whole cake

6 scanbran
1 oz cadburys cocoa powder
4-5 sweetners (to taste)
2 level tbsp golden syrup
2 beaten eggs
Few drops of orange essence (to taste
Directions
Heat oven to 200 degrees C / gas mark 6
Break the scanbran up then soak in a small amount of boiling water and crush until soft with a fork. Grain of an excess water
Add all other ingredients and mix well
Prepare a tin by spraying well with frylight then pour the mixture in and spread out evenly
Cover the tin with tinfoil and bake in the oven for 30 minutes
Uncover and bake for a further 30 minutes or so
Turn onto a wire rack to cool




Carrot Cake
12 syns for the whole cake

Ingredients
4 scan bran
1 crushed weetabix
5oz grated carrot
1 tbsp runny honey
3 beaten eggs
2 level tbsp mincemeat
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp nutmeg
1 tsp mixed spice
Directions
Heat oven to 200 degrees C / gas mark 6
Break the scanbran up then soak in a small amount of boiling water and crush until soft with a fork. Grain of an excess water
Add all other ingredients and mix well
Prepare a tin by spraying well with frylight then pour the mixture in and spread out evenly
Cover the tin with tinfoil and bake in the oven for 30 minutes
Uncover and bake for a further 30 minutes or so
Turn onto a wire rack to cool


Halloween/Bonfire cake
16 syns for the whole cake or 1 B choice and 2 syns for half of the cake

6 scan bran (crushed)
1 weetabix ( crushed)
28g porridge
2 tsp Ground ginger
half a cup of sweetner
4 eggs
1 toffee muller light
2 tbsp of black treacle
Directions

Put all of the ingredients into a large bowl and mix well.
Bake in a lined loaf tim on Gas 4 for 30-40 minutes


Sticky Toffee Pudding
10 syns for the whole cake

4 scanbran
1 weetabix
1 level tbsp of golden syrup
1 sachet options - tempting Toffee
Half a mug of sweetner
2 eggs

Directions
1. Soak the scanbran in water then drain
2. Add the weetabix, the syrup, the options and the sweetner and mix together
3. Beat the eggs together and slowly add to the mixture, stirring continuously
4. Microwave on full power for 8-10 minutes or until firm to the touch and standing away from the edge of the dish
To serve, you could cover with a level tbsp of golden syrup (2syns) or with a mullerlight vanilla Yoghurt


Oreo Cheese cake
20 syns for the whole cake

700g quark
8 oreos
2 eggs
2 tsp vanilla essence
1 cup splenda
frylight

Method- Gas mark 4. Grease spring base cake tin with frylight.
put 6 of the oreos in a food bag and crush into fine powder with rolling pin.
Spread into cake tin and press down.

In a bowl add the quark and splenda and whisk. Add vanilla essence and eggs.
crush the remaining 2 oreos and add to the mixture. Mix well.
Pour on top of the crushed oreos in cake tin.
Bake in oven for 30-40 mins or intill cheesecake golden round the edges.


Mincemeat cous cous cake
whole cake is 2 syns on green

4oz cous cous

x3 eggs
x4 tablespoons sweetener
X2 teaspoons of mixed spice
2 heaped tablespoons mincemeat
juice from 1 lemon

Heat the oven to 180, soak the cous cous in boiling water (normally use double the height of cous cous) add the sweetener, mixed spice and lemon juice with the water, stir and wait for it to soak in.Add the mincemeatqhisk the eggs then add them too and mix well.Pour into a greased loaf tin and bake for 40 mins

The whole cake is only 2 sins on a green day!!!


Fruit and Yoghurt
FREE FREE FREE

I am sure loads of people do this desert but I am going to pop it here anyway!
I am a pig and have it every night but hey why not its full of SS foods and delicious!!!
All you need is fruit like I use Blueberries, blackberries, strawberries and Banana all cut up then bunged into a bowl and cover and mix with Vanilla muller light!!
YUM YUM! AND NO SYNS WHATSOEVER!!! if the fruit is a bit raw adda tincy bit of splendula.


syn free icecream

3 Eggs Separated
6-8 level Tbsp Splenda
A few drops of Vanilla Extract
350g Virtually Fat Free Fromage Frais

Whisk whites till stiff then fold in splenda with a metal spoon.
Beat yolks and add vanilla, add to egg white and then fold in fromage frais.
Pour into a ice cream churn until mr whippy set or you can place in a freezer remembering to stir so the ice crystals don't set.


----------

